# Milan: ok della Lega a onorabilità di Li.



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.

Questione chiusa, dunque.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Yogurt uomo d'onore!! 
Ciao a tutti 
AHAHAHA


----------



## Milo (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Bene


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2017)

vediamo ora quanti vorranno "capire il progetto"...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2017)

FALZI FALZI FALZI ...

CineZi Falzi ... PiKoli AnCieli ..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Giugno 2017)

C'erano dubbi? Ahahah rosicate in silenzio


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2017)

Ops


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2017)

L'onorabilità


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ahahahah

Si sapeva
Che cialtroni ragazzi


----------



## koti (27 Giugno 2017)

È corsa contro il tempoh!!1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Per anni guidati da mafiosi, senza che nessuno dicesse nulla, e il problema per qualcuno era Li...


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2017)

Oh oh, ho sentito tirare la catena del ces.o... forse è qualcuno che ha fatto lo St....o (cit.)


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Giugno 2017)

cosa intendono esattamente per onorabilità?


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> cosa intendono esattamente per onorabilità?



Art. 22 bis
Disposizioni per la onorabilità
1. Non possono assumere la carica di dirigente di società o di associazione (art. 21, 1° comma,
N.O.I.F.), e l'incarico di collaboratore nella gestione sportiva delle stesse (art. 22, 1° comma,
N.O.I.F.), e se già in carica decadono, coloro che si trovano nelle condizioni di cui all'art.
2382 c.c. (interdetti, inabilitati, falliti e condannati a pena che comporta l'interdizione dai
pubblici uffici, anche temporanea, o l'incapacità ad esercitare uffici direttivi) nonché coloro
che siano stati o vengano condannati con sentenza passata in giudicato per i delitti previsti
dalle seguenti leggi:

...

e segue un elenco di articoli del codice penale e leggi penali.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Art. 22 bis
> Disposizioni per la onorabilità
> 1. Non possono assumere la carica di dirigente di società o di associazione (art. 21, 1° comma,
> N.O.I.F.), e l'incarico di collaboratore nella gestione sportiva delle stesse (art. 22, 1° comma,
> ...



lol ma non era proprio la categoria nella quale ricadeva Berlusca?


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> lol ma non era proprio la categoria nella quale ricadeva Berlusca?



Infatti era presidente onorario, sarebbe bastato questo a sistemare le cose, ma sganciargliela nel naso e mostrare che abbiamo le carte pulite è più bello


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2017)

perchè non hanno ancora scoperto che nel tempo libero squarta gli scoiattoli....


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



cosa scriveranno ora gli amici del quotidiano torinese? all'inizio non esistevano, poi erano poveri, poi l'onorabilità, ora cosa si inventeranno? 
bye bye


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> cosa scriveranno ora gli amici del quotidiano torinese? all'inizio non esistevano, poi erano poveri, poi l'onorabilità, ora cosa si inventeranno?
> bye bye



"Yonghong Li è Berlusconi mascherato "


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Sto sorseggiando le lacrime dei rubbens e degli sfinters... salate al punto giusto, roba da palati fini


----------



## Tahva (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.


Quindi, nell'ordine (aiutatemi che magari dimentico qualche passaggio  )
1. I cinesi non esistono
2. I cinesi non esistono e i soldi sono di rientro di Berlusconi
3. I cinesi non esistono e "i soldi di rientro di Berlusconi passano da paradisi fiscali!!!1!1!" o "non c'è bisogno neanche di commentare" (Condò)
4. I cinesi sono poveri, "quelli buoni ce li ha l'Inter", "il Milan non avrà disponibilità economica" (caressa)
5. I cinesi sono poveri e il Milan sarà strozzinato irrevocabilmente da Elliott
6. I cinesi non sono poveri e "spendono 30 milioni per un vecchio di 40 anni che ne dichiara 20! AHAHAHAH!"
7. I cinesi non sono poveri ma "gli hanno respinto il Voluntary Agreement! Tié!"
8. I cinesi non sono poveri ma Yonghong Li è un mafioso indagato dalla prefettura
9. What's next? cit. Raiola


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

E ora chi lo dice a Tuttosporc, Sky JuveMia<3, Cazzetta e Renzpubblica?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ahahaahaha stavolta tutto il terrorismo mediatico che era stato fatto nelle ultime settimane è miseramente fallito, nessuno di noi si era nemmeno un filo allarmato. Tempi duri per le vedove dei due vecchiacci.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Quindi, nell'ordine (aiutatemi che magari dimentico qualche passaggio  )
> 1. I cinesi non esistono
> 2. I cinesi non esistono e i soldi sono di rientro di Berlusconi
> 3. I cinesi non esistono e "i soldi di rientro di Berlusconi passano da paradisi fiscali!!!1!1!" o "non c'è bisogno neanche di commentare" (Condò)
> ...









sIEttE DEStiNaT1 HA faLLIreH!!!

(questa è l'ultima ripetuta in coro, poverini)


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per anni guidati da mafiosi, senza che nessuno dicesse nulla, e il problema per qualcuno era Li...



Ah ma dici il nostro ex presidente? 
Era pulito, fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ah ma dici il nostro ex presidente?



Anche il suo amico geometra. Mafia calcistica, ma pur sempre un tipo di mafia. Come il Raiola di adesso.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Giugno 2017)

Ciao Gigggi saluta il progetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Esito scontato.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Quindi, nell'ordine (aiutatemi che magari dimentico qualche passaggio  )
> 1. I cinesi non esistono
> 2. I cinesi non esistono e i soldi sono di rientro di Berlusconi
> 3. I cinesi non esistono e "i soldi di rientro di Berlusconi passano da paradisi fiscali!!!1!1!" o "non c'è bisogno neanche di commentare" (Condò)
> ...



Le minacce di morte di Mirabelli


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ottima, anche questa storia e' conclusa.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.


Ma davvero? E ora cosa diranno gobbi e intertristi? Ah,già, cinesi poverii!


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



uomo d'onore fu.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma davvero? E ora cosa diranno gobbi e intertristi? Ah,già, cinesi poverii!



Macchè andranno avanti con la storia che tra 15 mesi si fallisce..d'altronde le loro squadre sono ferme...dovranno pur pensare a qualcosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ottimo notizia , e i quaquaraqua dovranno trovare altro per sparlare.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ahahahah, onorabilità di Li dopo 30 anni di Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Macchè andranno avanti con la storia che tra 15 mesi si fallisce..d'altronde le loro squadre sono ferme...dovranno pur pensare a qualcosa



Hai ragione,non ci avevo pensato,c'è il fallimentoooo! XD


----------



## Igniorante (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma mangiare i bambini non è reato?


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2017)

Onolevole Yonghong Li


----------



## gabuz (28 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Tv, tutti i documenti riguardanti l'onorabilità di Yonghong Li sono giunti alla Lega Calcio, la quale ha dato il proprio ok.
> 
> Questione chiusa, dunque.



Ma al di là di tutto... (o al di Li  )
Non avrebbero dovuto verificarlo PRIMA??


----------

